# Grass



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Talk to me about grass. I had been planning to just use the sprinkle on ground cover, but been looking at static grass to give a more natural look. Mind you im new to this. 

Static grass would be more expensive to cover the entire layout (31'x 28") and though maybe I could just use tufts to give it more depth? A few hundred could be had fairly cheap and might go a long way.

I'm just not sold on the best method going forward. Cost is a concern, but I want it to look good too. I don't want to be $300 into grass. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Talk to me about grass. I had been planning to just use the sprinkle on ground cover, but been looking at static grass to give a more natural look. Mind you im new to this.
> 
> Static grass would be more expensive to cover the entire layout (31'x 28") and though maybe I could just use tufts to give it more depth? A few hundred could be had fairly cheap and might go a long way.
> 
> ...


vette-kid;

I use regular fine ground foam grass applied over a layer of finely ground & sifted real dirt. Static grass, in N-scale is going to be 3, 4, or more feet tall. If your N-scale residents are doing their yard work, the grass shouldn't be that high. In your Jurassic Park layout though, the wild grass may be that tall. Your choice.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Most of it will be "unkept", although a section will eventually become the tourist area with welcome center, shops, etc.

I think foam grass with occasional tufts may work. Or perhaps a thin coating of static over foam to represent the occasional long grass? Can you apply it that way? I've never messed with static grass at all. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> vette-kid;
> 
> I use regular fine ground foam grass applied over a layer of finely ground & sifted real dirt. Static grass, in N-scale is going to be 3, 4, or more feet tall. If your N-scale residents are doing their yard work, the grass shouldn't be that high. In your Jurassic Park layout though, the wild grass may be that tall. Your choice.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


That's the crux right there. I think you'd want to use static grass sparingly to represent only the most overgrown areas.

I use ground turf for the most part, with occasional chunks of coarse foliage, and static grass in a few places.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Most of it will be "unkept", although a section will eventually become the tourist area with welcome center, shops, etc.
> 
> I think foam grass with occasional tufts may work. Or perhaps a thin coating of static over foam to represent the occasional long grass? Can you apply it that way? I've never messed with static grass at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


vette-kid:

I have not used static grass either. Hopefully someone with experience with the product will answer the question.
As I understand from reading, the basic idea is that the surface to be covered is electrically "grounded" by a small wire from the static grass "applicator." *
The applicator is charged to a very high voltage (but with safe low current) and when held over the area, it charges the " grass" fibers with static electricity. As the electricity travels through each fiber, one end is drawn up toward the applicator, and the other end stays grounded. This makes the fibers stand up.

* Noch sells a static grass applicator at a typical Noch price, sky high! Several modelers have elected to adapt an "electronic fly swatter" sold by Harbor Freight www.harborfreight.com (Item # 4026) for a fraction of the cost ($4) of the grossly overpriced Noch product.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

vette-kid said:


> Most of it will be "unkept", although a section will eventually become the tourist area with welcome center, shops, etc.
> 
> I think foam grass with occasional tufts may work. Or perhaps a thin coating of static over foam to represent the occasional long grass? Can you apply it that way? I've never messed with static grass at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I have used ground foam in the past. "Fine" grind works good for well-manicured lawns. After that, start using medium and coarse grind in various colors to represent your typical unmowed overgrowth, fields, and pastures. You can throw some little tufts of grass here and there to help with the overgrown look. Lots of variety will go a long ways towards the realistic look of your landscape.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Thanks, I'll start looking at different tufts. I'm trying to add some tropical foliage as well abs that's hard to find. Some of what I have is ok, some odds pretty plasticy. This pic is just a sample piece I did to give me a feel for different foliage.






























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Thanks, I'll start looking at different tufts. I'm trying to add some tropical foliage as well abs that's hard to find. Some of what I have is ok, some odds pretty plasticy. This pic is just a sample piece I did to give me a feel for different foliage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vette-kid;

Those "plasticy" palm trees are actually shaped realistically. Use your airbrush to paint them with flat tan and green, and they will look pretty good. I've read that some folks have made their own palms, using a small dowel as a trunk, some Kleenex for the bark and feathers (Michael's craft store) for the top palm fronds. Only worth doing if you need a lot of them. Pencil shavings or Campbells shingles*, could also be used as bark. The date palms, with the spiky brown trunks, could be made for N-scale with pipe cleaners, "combed" with a razor saw to draw the fibers out, and painted. Michael's craft stores also carry lots of fake plastic plants. Most will be way too big, but some of the smallest may be useful.

* The mansion in the background, and the covered bridge in the photo's foreground, both have Campbells shingles on their roofs. The original color is a flat tan, these have been painted a dark gray on the mansion, and a dull red on the bridge. Click on the photo to enlarge it.


Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A coat of Dullcote or other matte finish will help a lot with the plastic shine.

Another problem you have is that the bark of deciduous trees isn't brown, but a greenish gray. That usually needs paint to fix it, and generally involves painting the armatures with no leaves on them.


----------

